# Mythic Scribes Reading Group



## GeekDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

We all know that authors of all genres say reading a lot is important to being a good writer.

In order to encourage that, I'd like to suggest a Mythic Scribes Reading Group.

Each month the members of the group will read the same book and discuss it the following month. Simple, no?

I'm also thinking the books will be nominated and voted on by the group members, and each month will have a different theme (epic fantasy, superhero, urban fantasy, cyberpunk, etc).

What does everyone think?


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds great, I really need to catch up on reading...that's something I've neglected for _years_. I like the idea of going into different themes as well. Count me in.


----------



## Ginger Bee (Dec 12, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 13, 2013)

I seem to remember toying with this idea a couple of years ago with some members.  One guy in particular was starting a thread pretty much every time he began reading a book and was posting thoughts and comments on his way through it.  It was fun, so we considered creating an informal sort of 'book club.'  Didn't pan out, though...

I like your idea, GeekDavid.  I'm assuming these discussions would contain big-time spoilers, no?  That could be cool, but we'd need to post alerts for that kind of thing.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 13, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I seem to remember toying with this idea a couple of years ago with some members.  One guy in particular was starting a thread pretty much every time he began reading a book and was posting thoughts and comments on his way through it.  It was fun, so we considered creating an informal sort of 'book club.'  Didn't pan out, though...
> 
> I like your idea, GeekDavid.  I'm assuming these discussions would contain big-time spoilers, no?  That could be cool, but we'd need to post alerts for that kind of thing.



I was thinking we'd beg The Powers That Be for a sub-forum of our own and post a spoiler warning in the description of the sub-forum.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 13, 2013)

I AM IN.....I really want to join a book club, but they all spend there days drinking wine and discussing the life changing qualities of titles such as Eat...Pray....Love!

So sign me up Geek......


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 13, 2013)

Something tells me I got a winning idea here. :Biggrin:


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 13, 2013)

Only potential issue I've seen in the past is people not continuing with the chosen book if they don't like it, and the group participation starts to drop off. It is important to get people to commit to reading and finishing a book whether they like it or not.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 13, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Only potential issue I've seen in the past is people not continuing with the chosen book if they don't like it, and the group participation starts to drop off. It is important to get people to commit to reading and finishing a book whether they like it or not.



That is a concern, as are people saying "I don't want to read that book" from the get-go.I'm pondering ways to balance not forcing people to read stuff they're really not interested in and keeping the group going.

I would honestly rather not have people commenting on something they didn't read or didn't finish reading, that sort of defeats the purpose.

Suggestions?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know. Seems like the best thing to do is get people who are willing to commit. Maybe everyone votes on the book to be read, and every person in the group commits to reading it all the way through and participating in the discussion.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 13, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> I don't know. Seems like the best thing to do is get people who are willing to commit. Maybe everyone votes on the book to be read, and every person in the group commits to reading it all the way through and participating in the discussion.



There's also the fact that, to be honest about it, "life happens." Sometimes things happen that simply don't allow us time to finish a book within a given time frame. We need to make allowances for that, as well.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 13, 2013)

There surely is no real way to regulate who will and who will not read the titles. To my imagining, the only way to ensure a good amount of continued discussion would be incorporate enough interest into the thread to create a large following. When life gets in the way, or books come up that some are to abhorred by to continue....they can drop off and wait for the next title, leaving in their wake enough interested parties to carry on the discussion. I for one love something with words....so will read any 'ol thing the thread demands of me. Call me a book tramp, I will read all of them!


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 13, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> There surely is no real way to regulate who will and who will not read the titles. To my imagining, the only way to ensure a good amount of continued discussion would be incorporate enough interest into the thread to create a large following. When life gets in the way, or books come up that some are to abhorred by to continue....they can drop off and wait for the next title, leaving in their wake enough interested parties to carry on the discussion. I for one love something with words....so will read any 'ol thing the thread demands of me. Call me a book tramp, I will read all of them!



That's kinda my thought too... we don't wanna appear over-regimented, and I don't wanna send Steerpike out with a whip to stand over a member's shoulder declaring "Read, or else!"


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 13, 2013)

Just an FYI, I've formally asked Black Dragon to set up a sub-forum for this, since we've had such a good response.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 13, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Just an FYI, I've formally asked Black Dragon to set up a sub-forum for this, since we've had such a good response.



waits with bated breath......


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd be interested in participating, but cost is going to be an issue. I can duck in for free on Amazon books, but otherwise I'd probably have to rely on the library, which has been getting more difficult for me lately.


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 14, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Suggestions?



Start with uncontroversial books, things most people around here would be willing to read or already have and can partake in the discussion. Once people are used to the pattern of reading books and chatting, they're more likely to stick with it as the books get more niche. Maybe a page limit? If you don't enjoy a book entirely, it's easier to finish a 500-pager than a 1,200-page book. It limits a few classics in the genre, obviously, but it might keep people reading. Perhaps, also, try to get a good balance of books that are new and books that are old enough to be cheap/free. I know I couldn't afford to buy a new, $20 hardcover every month, so alternating between that and something that's either public domain or readily available in $8 MMP-form will make it easier for everyone to partake every month.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 14, 2013)

Believe me, I understand concerns about cost. I'm hoping that with the members nominating and voting on the books that they'll take cost and availability into consideration (hint, hint).


----------



## Ankari (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm in.

A few points. Find out if all members have access to ebooks. I think 80% of the population should. If not an actual Nook or Kindle, then a smartphone with access to this apps (that is how I read my books). This will help with keeping the costs down. Most ebooks run about $8.

As for participation, maybe ask Black Dragon for custom titles our icons. Keep a member roster. Those you participate to the end earn a mark. Earn enough marks and earn the corresponding recognition.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 14, 2013)

Ankari said:


> As for participation, maybe ask Black Dragon for custom titles our icons. Keep a member roster. Those you participate to the end earn a mark. Earn enough marks and earn the corresponding recognition.



When Le Dragon Blacque gets back to me about the sub-forum I'll suggest that... or since I pointed him to this thread, he might read your suggestion for himself. :Smile:


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 14, 2013)

Ankari said:


> As for participation, maybe ask Black Dragon for custom titles our icons. Keep a member roster. Those you participate to the end earn a mark. Earn enough marks and earn the corresponding recognition.



Thats a great idea. Might get people to stay in if there is a shiny thing at the end of it!


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

Black Dragon says sub-forums sometimes get lost, so he'd rather see us get it really rolling before he does that. I can see the sense of that, so let's go ahead and get started.

Threads will be posted in the Novels and Stories forum, and will be prefaced with [Reading Group] so they're easy to spot. If you choose to start a thread for the Reading Group, please make sure to use that right at the start of the thread title.

I'll be posting the first one as soon as I decide what theme I want to use for the first batch of books. :Smile:


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 15, 2013)

This is an interesting idea I might decide to jump on as well. 

Side note you can ignore: Something that may be fun to do on the side as well is a "Sample Group." I have tons and tons of samples on my Kindle. It would be cool to have a group where we could download samples of books, read them, and then discuss what we read, if it encouraged us to buy it, etc. This might help me weed through my samples anyhow. Just a thought.

I'm on board with whatever everyone else is doing. I've tried a couple of books clubs before to no avail (maybe just the wrong books for me?), so I think having one here at Mythic Scribes might help me stick to it.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 17, 2013)

All quiet on the western front...........any updates Geek?


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 18, 2013)

GeekDavid made a new thread in the Novels and Stories section. You can nominate your choice(s) here until the end of December. http://mythicscribes.com/forums/novels-stories/10740-%5Breading-group%5D-nominations-open.html


----------

